# Realistic highway range



## mcress (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi - I am using 13 leaf modules charged to 108v.
I can get about 40 miles at around 50mph. I'm using an enertrac hub motor, but my bike (Yamaha Fazer) is a bit 'Lardy'.

I think you'll struggle to get any where near that range at those speeds. You might manage it OK at 60mph if you can get 14 or 15 modules in.

Just based on my bike - I'm sure others will have different experiences....

Cheers,

Mike.


----------

